# Local Police Charities



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

As a representative of a philanthropic organization that donates to police charities, I have a simple question:

Which types make the largest impact to the every day officer?

In the past we have done drives for injured officers, families of officers etc, which (we assume) are beneficial to the community.

However, many of us are not cops, so seeking opinions here, which are the best for morale, community building, and just generally helpful?

Are there any in particular that stand out to you? Insider opinions are always nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

My favorite national charity;

Concerns of Police Survivors, Inc.


----------

